# Seperating nymphs



## Arachno (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, I just had some ooths hatch of Oxyopsis gracilis, and also tenedora aridifolia. Should I seperate the nymphs right away or leave them together for a while? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KennethJ78 (Mar 6, 2006)

Tenodera ?? Hmm... dunno.. Guess I would seperate them a.s.a.p.

For Oxyopsis: you shouldn't worry about cannibalism that much.

I've been keeping them together in one container since they've hatched. They're pretty much all L4 now and I have had allmost no deaths due to cannibalism... So, you can keep about 30 Oxyopsis nymphs happily together I provided with enough branches / space and plenty o' fruitflies :lol:


----------



## Arachno (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks, I'll leave them together for now and see what happens. I'll seperate the Tenedora right away.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2006)

I leave tenedora together until I only have about 15 left. They are too hard to seperate when they are very small. Also a lot of them are going to die during the first week after hatching.


----------

